# Christmas presents?



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

How much do you plan on spending for your LOVED one's (Hav's) presents. I think Molly deserves $25. That's more than I spend on Gwen. So don't call me cheap. We only buy for the kids and grandkids at our age. :biggrin1:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> How much do you plan on spending for your LOVED one's (Hav's) presents. I think Molly deserves $25. That's more than I spend on Gwen. So don't call me cheap. We only buy for the kids and grandkids at our age. :biggrin1:


Well, the fancy show lead I ordered for Kodi was over $100, but in fairness, I'm not sure how much HE cares about that. :biggrin1:

I also bought him two new toys and those, together, were about $15. He'll probably get a new bone too!

Oh, and Dave and I are "giving" each other a new king size bed for Christmas, for our new bedroom.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

ahhh what a good Santa you are Karen. He will feel your pride when he has his leash on. Yeah I wish we had gotten a King. Molly hardly has any room, not to mention us. Biggest mistake we ever made.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

krandall said:


> Oh, and Dave and I are "giving" each other a new king size bed for Christmas, for our new bedroom.


We did that,too!! Our old mattress was killing me.

I do not shop for the beasties. Santa does. 

The dogs are getting little fleece blankets they can fluff to their hearts' content. Jack is definitely going to get more chewbones or something. I am not sure about Nessie. She isn't a big chewer or toy player. I may get her some doggie cookies.

The kitties get toys that roll and have catnip in them.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> ahhh what a good Santa you are Karen. He will feel your pride when he has his leash on. Yeah I wish we had gotten a King. Molly hardly has any room, not to mention us. Biggest mistake we ever made.


Well, our old bedroom wasn't big enough. It is barely big enough for the queen! That room will now be our younger son's room, and we will have a new "master suite". Our master suite is still fairly small as master suites go, but it's big enough that we can finally have a king... which means I will get a bit more sleeping room, as Dave sort of sleeps in the middle, and Snowbelle, sometimes Kodi, and I are all bunched into the left over 1/3... And Snowbelle takes up WAY more space than you would think an 8 lb cat could need!ound:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

morriscsps said:


> We did that,too!! Our old mattress was killing me.
> 
> I do not shop for the beasties. Santa does.
> 
> ...


Yeah no fun having sex with a metal spring sticking in your back. ound:
Boy Santa is pretty good at your house. Everyone must have been good.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Karen, I really shouldn't complain now, when we had our cats, our Siamese slept BESIDE me for 19 and a half years.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

morriscsps said:


> We did that,too!! Our old mattress was killing me.
> 
> I do not shop for the beasties. Santa does.
> 
> ...


We're getting a Bob-o-pedic. (Only Pam or another N.E. person will know what that is ) It even is one of the ones that you can adjust the height of the head or foot. I think it will really help with my comfort at night. (due to my RA) It was 1/3 the price of a Temperpedic, and comes with a 20 year warranty. We figured for that price, if we need to replace it sooner, it's worth it. We also did some research and found out that the moving parts of ALL of these beds come from just 2 manufacturers, no matter who is selling the bed. It's what you put on top of them that makes the difference in price.

I forgot, we're going to have to get another sofa throw for Kodi, because we did go ahead and order the leather sofa and love seat. They come with a 5 year protection plan against any damage (including pet damage). If they get any scratches, rips, etc., they will send professionals out to repair the damage. I think they will be fine anyway... Our leather recliner is at least 10 years old, and it looks like new. We ended up finding a set we loved at Jordan's that is a discontinued model, so they were 50% off.

And as far as poor Snowbelle is concerned, if I buy her any toys, Kodi just claims them. So we simply pour her catnip directly on the floor so she can eat it, roll in it and have a really good drunk.:biggrin1:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

ZERO! As you know Dave, I shop year round for my guys. Christmas is just another day

I think Gwen deserves more this year after that scare! C'mon


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> ZERO! As you know Dave, I shop year round for my guys. Christmas is just another day
> 
> I think Gwen deserves more this year after that scare! C'mon


Yeah Linda, make me feel guilty. What about me, LOL. Maybe I will surprise her. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Yes, it might be nice to surprise her when she really isn't expecting much.....


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> Yes, it might be nice to surprise her when she really isn't expecting much.....


 Thanks I needed a kick in the ass.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Mine don't get Christmas presents per se, but I cook a turkey and each gets a bite of the giblets, a once a year thing.


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

Maya will be one spoiled pooch- new toys, a new bed, a new outfit to romp in the snow and of course lots of treats!!!!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

wynne said:


> Maya will be one spoiled pooch- new toys, a new bed, a new outfit to romp in the snow and of course lots of treats!!!!!


Maya deserves it . One good puppy.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

He got a winter coat and boots before Christmas. Mommy is tapped out, we'll see what grandma and grandpa get him! I figure he'll be in Hav-heaven with all the wrapping paper anyhow.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

misstray said:


> He got a winter coat and boots before Christmas. Mommy is tapped out, we'll see what grandma and grandpa get him! I figure he'll be in Hav-heaven with all the wrapping paper anyhow.


 For sure we want rippin pictures this year.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

The boys are getting ZIP ! I have already spent at least $130- this month so far and that included new Leashes and 6 months of Heartworm pills. That's enough!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

HavaneseSoon said:


> The boys are getting ZIP ! I have already spent at least $130- this month so far and that included new Leashes and 6 months of Heartworm pills. That's enough!


AAAAHHH Linda, they deserve something for them. That's like me buying Gwen a vacuum cleaner. You know they've been good all year. LOL


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

John and I don't exchange gifts with each other after.. 44 years with each other everything has been bought....Just buy for our grandchildren. I'll probably just buy Whimsy a new squeaker toy or give her a few extra treats and she will be happy with that.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I think Whimsy is one lucky girl, she looks like she has Christmas every day of the year. We want a Christmas picture of her rippin open her gift and paper stuck to her face. LOL


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

I am embarassed to admit how much I have spent on gifts for Piper. In my defense, I am single and have no children and she really REALLY loves unwrapping gifts so.... 

Plus I'm a CDL, right Dave?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Pipersmom said:


> I am embarassed to admit how much I have spent on gifts for Piper. In my defense, I am single and have no children and she really REALLY loves unwrapping gifts so....
> 
> Plus I'm a CDL, right Dave?


 We all plead no contest Julie.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Pipersmom said:


> I am embarassed to admit how much I have spent on gifts for Piper. In my defense, I am single and have no children and she really REALLY loves unwrapping gifts so....
> 
> Plus I'm a CDL, right Dave?


Julie,
I can related to the....

No Kid(s) = Spoil the Dog(s)


----------



## Tessa's Mommy (May 20, 2011)

Tessa is getting a new no stuffing toy and a new poop bag holder. Cooper is getting bully sticks and new poop bag holder. He doesn't really play with toys unless it is to take one away from Tessa. I also made each of them two new sweaters for winter and Tessa got two new bows. That's just for Christmas of course. I've already bought $25.00 worth of chicken strips (made in the USA of course) and more bully sticks this month alone. 

My kids are all grown and not much fun to buy for but I have a 6 year old granddaughter so between her and the two dogs, I spend a small fortune, but with only grandkid to buy for, it's not too bad.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

davetgabby said:


> Thanks I needed a kick in the ass.


Well, if one kick is good, two has gotta be better, right?? ound: You're welcome, Dave! ound: Go out and get Gwen something nice, cheapskate! :biggrin1:

My two have gotten to visit the vet recently, and for Augie it was twice, with a special diet and and we have bought probiotics and fish oil. I'd say they have made out like bandits! :biggrin1: And even with the way Finn has been acting, I have let him live! What a lucky boy! This house is just overflowing with Christmas spirit! :biggrin1:

Actually, I am going to order up some puzzle games - they may not make it before Christmas, but the boys won't know that. I got some 'Thinkers' treats that I think Karen mentioned that Kodi really liked. And I have a couple of toys that squeak saved up from a previous shopping trip. Oh, and Augie is still getting Rally classes.

And for those of you who buy the coats and sweaters and spoil your fur kids rotten, that is YOUR business - it is your money, to spend how you want. Several years ago, a local newspaper columnist wrote a column about people spending money on clothes for their pets and how crazy it was and felt they should be donating that money to humans! I didn't even have dogs then and it irritated me. As I have seen her out and about, buying coffee drinks at the expensive shop, and out to dinner. I thought if she feels so strongly about it, she could be donating THAT money instead of going out. OK, done now! :biggrin1:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

thanks again for another kick Linda. Glad your two are keeping you busy . You know they love you for it. Just watching National Lampoons, Christmas Vacation , (The Grizwalds), with Chevy Chase, what a hoot. I watch it every year. LMAO every time.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Julie-I'm with you lol I am NOT admitting how much I spent....but I do have 3 now AND there have been things I've wanted to get all year long but waited till Christmas....the BF is not happy lol................


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I got Tillie a new soft squeaky bone and will get her a bully stick AND she will get to shred and rip to her hearts content all the discarded wrapping and tissue paper!!
and next week I need to take her to get a heartworm test (BOOOOOO. ) and heartworm meds... so there is her Christmas present $$!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Bumi is getting 3 new toys, a new hose/spray attachment for the basement sink (like the ones at the hair salon where you get shampooed) and *a Brother!* eace:
The new Puppy, who we will pick up on 12/26 is also getting new plush toys, teething toys, and all the new things that come with being a new pup!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Carefulove said:


> Bumi is getting 3 new toys, a new hose/spray attachment for the basement sink (like the ones at the hair salon where you get shampooed) and *a Brother!* eace:
> The new Puppy, who we will pick up on 12/26 is also getting new plush toys, teething toys, and all the new things that come with being a new pup!


Congratulations. wow what a nice present for everyone. Any pics yet?


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I bought several toys last year and have been saving them for a special occasion so I guess Abby and McGee will each get one toy and one Pearly White - AFTER Christmas. Our grandchildren and grand-dog will be with us for Christmas and Cooper, the Cock-a-poo is the reason my guys NEED new toys! He ripped up stuffed toys that have been around for two or three years last time he visited!

Nothing for me this year except a vacuum cleaner.......haha No more jewelry since I returned the last piece of jewelry he got me and bought Abby! Now, DH is afraid of jewelry!!! Dave, my husband is a cheapskate, too!!! Surprise Gwen this year and splurge!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Kathie said:


> I bought several toys last year and have been saving them for a special occasion so I guess Abby and McGee will each get one toy and one Pearly White - AFTER Christmas. Our grandchildren and grand-dog will be with us for Christmas and Cooper, the Cock-a-poo is the reason my guys NEED new toys! He ripped up stuffed toys that have been around for two or three years last time he visited!
> 
> Nothing for me this year except a vacuum cleaner.......haha No more jewelry since I returned the last piece of jewelry he got me and bought Abby! Now, DH is afraid of jewelry!!! Dave, my husband is a cheapskate, too!!! Surprise Gwen this year and splurge!


"grand-dog" ound: I just love anthropomorphism . Thanks for reminding me how much of a cheapskate I am . LOL. A vacuum cleaner , how bad is that. ound:


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

This morning I was in the kitchen and heard the sound of paper ripping. Somehow Riley found his present among the 30+ presents under the tree. Doesn't he look guilty?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Deb that is too cute. ound: He must be a **** hound.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

A vacuum cleaner?????


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Becky Chittenden said:


> A vacuum cleaner?????


I know, Becky and Dave - pretty bad! But I really wanted it and couldn't think of anything else. He bought himself some new cookware - I told him I think this means we are really getting old!!! Where is the romance???


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

dbeech said:


> This morning I was in the kitchen and heard the sound of paper ripping. Somehow Riley found his present among the 30+ presents under the tree. Doesn't he look guilty?


Hahaha! I have to know, did you let him keep it or are you rewrapping? Zoey looks like she is seeing how much trouble Riley gets in before she goes and looks for hers lol!

It sounds like Bumi is getting the best gift of all. Congratulations, you must be SO excited!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Pepper is getting a comfy mat to use on my desktop. I think he'll enjoy it since he loves sitting up here and supervising my computer time!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

First off, Congratulations, Bumi, on the new brother! Hope you will become fast friends!



dbeech said:


> This morning I was in the kitchen and heard the sound of paper ripping. Somehow Riley found his present among the 30+ presents under the tree. Doesn't he look guilty?


That is funny! :biggrin1: Yes, he does look guilty. That is the ONLY one he opened??



Kathie said:


> I know, Becky and Dave - pretty bad! But I really wanted it and couldn't think of anything else. He bought himself some new cookware - I told him I think this means we are really getting old!!! Where is the romance???


ound: Not a lot of romance flowing around here either! Although I did get a new camera that I haven't had time to try out yet. eace:



The Fussy Puppy Gang said:


> Pepper is getting a comfy mat to use on my desktop. I think he'll enjoy it since he loves sitting up here and supervising my computer time!


Oh, oh oh, oh oh oh! I see Augie smelling lavender up on that computer screen!! :whoo:


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

Our boys are hitting the jackpot this year. A locally owned pet store is going out of business and had reduced their inventory to 50 - 75% off. So we got new Lupine leashes to match their collars and harnesses. They got new 'hoodies', new blankets, several new toys, bandanas of our favorite sports teams and I was able to stock up on Tropiclean shampoo and conditioner. They are also getting some Antlerz as they are the chew toy of choice around here.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> Congratulations. wow what a nice present for everyone. Any pics yet?


Soon! :spy:


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Larry gave me a new engagement ring last Christmas and mine had been stolen a few years back. We had quit exchanging presents. But this year I put up a tree for the first time in many years and I bought him silk (yeah I said silk) long underwear to wear under his dress uniform when he is on funeral detail. He helps bury old soldiers. So there are two presents under the tree, the silk top shirt and the silk longjohns. One of the grandsons has already given Rosie a present and she loves it. It is an oinky pig about the size of a football. She carries it around.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I really shouldn't talk as for once my husband asked if I had anything I wanted. I told him new crates (mine are 1/4 century old) and even handed him a catalog with them circled. He learned never to give me anything to do with house work or cooking the first year we were married 



Kathie said:


> I know, Becky and Dave - pretty bad! But I really wanted it and couldn't think of anything else. He bought himself some new cookware - I told him I think this means we are really getting old!!! Where is the romance???


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Okay, I'd already bought him the winter coat and boots, so I wasn't going to get him anything else. BUT, I got my Christmas bonus today and I needed to get a car harness for him as we're still working out how to best make him comfie in the car - his latest has been barking really LOUD when he thinks we've reached our destination. I'm going deaf. So, I've moved him to the front seat where I can put my hand on him, so I needed the harness.

So, while I was there I picked up a few things for him too. He's getting: free range chicken jerky (made in BC), Zuke's mini treats (wild rabbit flavour), a really cute Kong Wubba that is furry and has a face and rabbit ears (he already has a kong puppy wubba and it's his most used toy), a Skineeze cow, and this one is hard to describe: http://www.multipet.com/images/14573_l.jpg it's 2-faced, so one side is the mouse and the other side is the rat (or whatever it is). It crinkles too. I'm thinking the whole sounding like paper thing will be a big hit! And I got a couple of things for my mom and dad's Maltese too. Spoiled puppies.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I better not let Molly read all this. What a lucky dog.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Okay, make me feel guilty. Mine got their extreme makeovers and they're each getting sweaters and coats. Oh, I guess I forgot the doggie lounge. I guess you could call that an early Christmas present. They will, of course, have their Gooberlicious and Bil-Jac liver treats.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Okay, make me feel guilty. Mine got their extreme makeovers and they're each getting sweaters and coats. Oh, I guess I forgot the doggie lounge. I guess you could call that an early Christmas present. They will, of course, have their Gooberlicious and Bil-Jac liver treats.


I'm not even going to ask about what the doggie lounge is. I have no money left. LOL


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

It's this, a kind of chaise longue for dogs. I think it might have been a stupid gift. I had hoped it would keep them off the sofa . . . silly me.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Don't feel bad.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi and I BOTH got our "big" presents today... Our new leather couch and love seat, plus our new king size bed arrived this morning!!!:whoo::whoo::whoo: Kodi, of course, has already tried out all 3.:biggrin1: (as have the rest of the family). In fairness, we've been working on this addition since the beginning of July. It's STILL not completely done, but we are moving into our new master bedroom TONIGHT!!!

Kodi can wait till Christmas morning for his toys and the new fleece throw I got for his crate. Oh! And his fancy new show leash arrived too!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

krandall said:


> Kodi and I BOTH got our "big" presents today... Our new leather couch and love seat, plus our new king size bed arrived this morning!!!:whoo::whoo::whoo: Kodi, of course, has already tried out all 3.:biggrin1: (as have the rest of the family). In fairness, we've been working on this addition since the beginning of July. It's STILL not completely done, but we are moving into our new master bedroom TONIGHT!!!
> 
> Kodi can wait till Christmas morning for his toys and the new fleece throw I got for his crate. Oh! And his fancy new show leash arrived too!


Sounds like everyone's gettin lucky.ound:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Lucky you, Karen. I want to see pictures of the new room and furniture. In the end, these long, drawn out remodels are usually worthwhile, and in time, as with childbirth, you tend to forget the pain and enjoy the end product.


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Hey Karen! We want a report on the new bed--heavily censored of course! I'm happy the room is coming together for you and you'll enjoy it so much.

And Dave! This is NOT the year for the piddling gift for Gwen. Remembering how you felt when she was in the hospital away from home, this is the year for something akin to the Hope diamond.

Merry Christmas to everyone--off to get Keeper up for the day and hit the kitchen. Company arriving today.

Shirley H.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

krandall said:


> Kodi and I BOTH got our "big" presents today... Our new leather couch and love seat, plus our new king size bed arrived this morning!!!:whoo::whoo::whoo: Kodi, of course, has already tried out all 3.:biggrin1: (as have the rest of the family). In fairness, we've been working on this addition since the beginning of July. It's STILL not completely done, but we are moving into our new master bedroom TONIGHT!!!
> 
> Kodi can wait till Christmas morning for his toys and the new fleece throw I got for his crate. Oh! And his fancy new show leash arrived too!


Oh MY - what a day at your house, Karen! Exciting! Yes, you are going to have to post photos of your new addition and furniture. Enjoy it! Merry Christmas!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

pjewel said:


> Lucky you, Karen. I want to see pictures of the new room and furniture. In the end, these long, drawn out remodels are usually worthwhile, and in time, as with childbirth, you tend to forget the pain and enjoy the end product.


Keep reminding me of that, Geri!ound:

And I WILL get photos up!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShirleyH said:


> Hey Karen! We want a report on the new bed--heavily censored of course! I'm happy the room is coming together for you and you'll enjoy it so much.
> 
> And Dave! This is NOT the year for the piddling gift for Gwen. Remembering how you felt when she was in the hospital away from home, this is the year for something akin to the Hope diamond.
> 
> ...


I LOVE the bed!!! It's a memory foam mattress on an adjustable frame so you can put the head and foot where ever you want them. I don't usually sleep well my first night in a new room or bed, but I slept like a baby... and I took a two hour nap on it after company left today. Hmmm. I think I may go back to bed now!ound:...


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Karen do both sides adjust? I have to sleep with two pillows because of the terrible heartburn, would be nice to have a bed that I could raise my side and leave hubby's along.

Bank to presents. Rosie got one of those dog IQ things where you slide the lids around to find the treat. I loaded it up this morning and put it before her. She looked at me like I was crazy, "what is this ham scent and no ham" kinda look. Then she started with the nose and within a minute all was gone. Now I still don't know how smart she is, but she sure does have a nose for food.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Luciledodd said:


> Karen do both sides adjust? I have to sleep with two pillows because of the terrible heartburn, would be nice to have a bed that I could raise my side and leave hubby's along.
> 
> Bank to presents. Rosie got one of those dog IQ things where you slide the lids around to find the treat. I loaded it up this morning and put it before her. She looked at me like I was crazy, "what is this ham scent and no ham" kinda look. Then she started with the nose and within a minute all was gone. Now I still don't know how smart she is, but she sure does have a nose for food.


Yes, it turns out that a king is the same size as two twin XL's. so the way they do it is they put two twin XL mattresses on twin XL mechanisms that are bolted together. Each person has their own controller, and can set their side however they want it. You put twin L fitted sheets on the bottom, then a king top sheet, blankets, etc. I was wondering how the blankets would stay put with each side moving independently, but so far, no problems! I don't think it would work well using a king fitted sheet on the bottom though. The only problem we had was that XL twin sheets are mostly only sold in the summer, early fall when kids are going back to college. so BB&B didn't have any in the store, and I had to order them on line. It only took a couple of days to get them, though... I had them before the bed arrived.

I have problems with esophageal reflux too, severe enough that I had to have surgery on my esophagus about a year ago. I have to sleep on a slant too. That was part of the rationale behind getting this bed. I have been sleeping with PILES of pillows, which might be good for my esophagus but is hard on my back !

And as far as Rosie is concerned, I think she's PLENTY smart... look how well she has YOU trained!!!ound: She just likes to PLAY "dumb".


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

You are correct about Rosie. I need to look into the bed thing though. The only way to get big furniture upstairs was to come up the outside steps and through the double french doors. But then about two years ago I screened in and covered the upperdeck. Now there is no way to get a king size mattress up here. So I have been playing with the idea of two twin mattresses. I know how to get the old one out--chainsaw. Messy but effective.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Luciledodd said:


> You are correct about Rosie. I need to look into the bed thing though. The only way to get big furniture upstairs was to come up the outside steps and through the double french doors. But then about two years ago I screened in and covered the upperdeck. Now there is no way to get a king size mattress up here. So I have been playing with the idea of two twin mattresses. I know how to get the old one out--chainsaw. Messy but effective.


We couldn't even get a queen size bed up our stairs because there is a corner at the bottom, and then a low spot in the ceiling. (older house... wouldn't be to code now) We could get the queen mattress up, because mattresses are somewhat bendable. But we had to buy a split box, even for the queen. So we knew that with the king, it would HAVE to be split, whether we got the adjustable bed or not.


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Hey Karen, fantastic that the new mattress and type of bed is turning out to be so perfect. Good job of choosing.

Any suggestiions for a DH wo sometimes doesn't leave me enough room to turn in the bed??????? Wish ours was kingsize.

Shirley H.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

krandall said:


> Yes, it turns out that a king is the same size as two twin XL's. so the way they do it is they put two twin XL mattresses on twin XL mechanisms that are bolted together. Each person has their own controller, and can set their side however they want it. You put twin L fitted sheets on the bottom, then a king top sheet, blankets, etc. I was wondering how the blankets would stay put with each side moving independently, but so far, no problems! I don't think it would work well using a king fitted sheet on the bottom though. The only problem we had was that XL twin sheets are mostly only sold in the summer, early fall when kids are going back to college. so BB&B didn't have any in the store, and I had to order them on line. It only took a couple of days to get them, though... I had them before the bed arrived.
> 
> I have problems with esophageal reflux too, severe enough that I had to have surgery on my esophagus about a year ago. I have to sleep on a slant too. That was part of the rationale behind getting this bed. I have been sleeping with PILES of pillows, which might be good for my esophagus but is hard on my back !
> 
> And as far as Rosie is concerned, I think she's PLENTY smart... look how well she has YOU trained!!!ound: She just likes to PLAY "dumb".


We looked at the Tempurpedic version of this about a year ago. And I was all sold......until the salesman uttered the cost! Holy cow! Told him we would need to go think about it, and after we 'thought', that was the end of that.

I love the idea of having 'your' side do what you want as far as raising the head and feet are concerned. I have a question though. Is it a real pain in the fanny getting the fitted sheet on - in the center of the bed - at the head of the bed?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShirleyH said:


> Hey Karen, fantastic that the new mattress and type of bed is turning out to be so perfect. Good job of choosing.
> 
> Any suggestiions for a DH wo sometimes doesn't leave me enough room to turn in the bed??????? Wish ours was kingsize.
> 
> Shirley H.


That's one of the reasons I wanted a king... He has always joked that there are two sides of the bed... His and ours.:biggrin1:

The other thing I am LOVING bout the memory foam is that you don't feel it AT ALL when the other person gets in and out of bed, or tosses and turns. (he probably likes that part too, since I do more tossing and turning than he does... probably because I've never had enough room to get comfortable!ound


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> We looked at the Tempurpedic version of this about a year ago. And I was all sold......until the salesman uttered the cost! Holy cow! Told him we would need to go think about it, and after we 'thought', that was the end of that.
> 
> I love the idea of having 'your' side do what you want as far as raising the head and feet are concerned. I have a question though. Is it a real pain in the fanny getting the fitted sheet on - in the center of the bed - at the head of the bed?


That's EXACTLY why we went with the "Bob-O-Pedic" (only a N.E.'er will know what that is, but it's an off brand memory foam mattress) rather than Tempurpedic. This one cost about 1/3 what the Tempurpedic does! It still comes with a 20 year warranty and 60 day, no questions asked return policy. So we figure that we could replace it 3 times for what we paid for a Tempurpedic if we really had to. There is no way we would have spent the money on the Tempurpedic.

As far as making it is concerned, I've only done it once so far, since we've only had it a few days, but I just started with the inside top corner of each fitted sheet. It's easy enough to push your hand down between the two. So getting the bottom sheets on wasn't a problem. I AM still adjusting to walking ALL the way around such a big bed to make it every day... with the queen, I could make it with just one trip from one side to the other. It seems that I need to make several trips back and forth to get everything flat and even on the king. Of course, it doesn't help that the quilt I bought has an embroidered central medallion that looks funny if you don't get it right in the middle!


----------



## mushmouse1 (Dec 29, 2010)

As a Fellow N.E'str...I can say the BOB-o-PEDIC is great. Our kids have them and we have the Tepupedic...which I now hate!!! I loved it for the first 5 years...and for the last three it seems soooooo HARD!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mushmouse1 said:


> As a Fellow N.E'str...I can say the BOB-o-PEDIC is great. Our kids have them and we have the Tepupedic...which I now hate!!! I loved it for the first 5 years...and for the last three it seems soooooo HARD!!!


I have to say, that the people at Bob's spent the most time having us try LOTS of different memory foam mattresses of different hardnesses, some with soft tops over firmer underlayers, etc., until we were comfortable with the ones we chose. The other nice thing about the split king is that DH and I could each choose what was most comfortable for us individually, rather than compromising on something in the middle. His side is substantially softer than mine.

The people who sold the tempurpedics only had a few options, and they were MUCH more into the hyperbole of why THEIR mattress was better than any of the others, rather than helping us find what was the most comfortable for us.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Rosie has a 150 IQ


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Obviously Becky if she is smarter than me. lol


----------

